# Still seeing new Spiny Amaranth growth



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

We are in Middle TN where it has been a great year for rain and hay production. It has also been a bad year for weeds. Every pasture I see has new pigweed growth. Is it too late to spray 2-4-D? Is there a better product for this time of year? Am I correct that it is pointless to add spray a pre-emergent in November?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

First freeze will make Amaranth history.....which occurred here this morning. Need daytime temps 60° or above for spraying 2-4d for it to be effective. It will kill buttercup this time of year which will give you a jump on next spring and work on some germinating hen bit.

Regards, Mike


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

I agree with Mike. Temps are about to do pigweed in. Spraying at this point is wasting money and time, in my opinion, if pigweed is the target. Now if you want to target wi ter weeds also, you can knock them back. But, while some have come up, there is still a lot of germinating still to go for winter weeds.


----------

